
David Brooks: And the geek shall inherit the earth - ngrandy
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/23/opinion/23brooks.html?hp
======
edw519
How could an article about nerds miss the central point?

From "Revenge of the Nerds":

[http://www.script-o-rama.com/movie_scripts/r/revenge-of-
the-...](http://www.script-o-rama.com/movie_scripts/r/revenge-of-the-nerds-
script.html)

\- That was wonderful.

\- You did things to me you've never done before.

(gasps)

\- You're that nerd!

\- Yeah.

\- God, you were wonderful.

\- Thanks.

\- Are all nerds as good as you?

\- Yes.

\- How come?

\- Cos all jocks think about is sports.

\- All we ever think about is sex.

------
mynameishere
More magic from the pen of bobo. His words are like spun gold in a grim world.

~~~
neilc
Why the hate? I thought it was a fairly well-written article.

~~~
mynameishere
Lordy, if I was grading a 10th grade English composition that ended with this:

 _For as it is written, the last shall be first and the geek shall inherit the
earth._

...I just don't know how I'd react. Maybe by quitting. I guess the poll of
"conservative" columnists is slim in NYC, but please, let's have someone who
avoid writing op-eds that end in "For Better or For Worse"-style puns.

------
yef
Please bring Krugman back...

~~~
Alex3917
Krugman beat up Brooks and made him do his column. Brooks in turn apparently
did the same thing to Safire.

------
senthil_rajasek
I can pass this on to my non-geek friends and griends (short for girl
friends). Writing is an art.

------
queensnake
What warmed-over yestershite is that? Boo.

------
mnemonicsloth
Ha.

Right this minute (~12PM EDT) this article is one spot below an old link to a
very old XKCD strip about hanging on to your idealism.

(America's Paper of Record) < (paint-program stick figures)

